# Authentic or Fake ?



## kevinbillr

Hello, I just bought my first hublot. can someone check if it fake or not ? thanks


----------



## Richerson

Actually I think its real. 

BUT I'm not yet 100% clued up on hublots new unico movement so I'd check the serial number with hublot directly.


----------



## Watchbreath

I just don't get it, buying first and asking second.


----------



## Vlance

While the movement looks identical to the real one, it just looks cheap overall, and poorly finished? Maybe it's a bad picture, but even the spacing on "thirty-Eight (38) jewels" is different. To me it looks fishy.

Genuine movement:









Close up:


----------



## kevinbillr

actually it is an authentic hublot. i bought it at hub lot AD and i also checked the serial number. i just want to know how others spot the different 
i thought you can't compare the real movement with the photos from hublot, cause i think they didn't take photo of it instead drawing it.
here i attached some photos abt my hublot.


----------



## Vlance

kevinbillr said:


> actually it is an authentic hublot. i bought it at hub lot AD and i also checked the serial number. i just want to know how others spot the different
> i thought you can't compare the real movement with the photos from hublot, cause i think they didn't take photo of it instead drawing it.
> here i attached some photos abt my hublot.
> 
> View attachment 3101410
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101418
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101458
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101466


Well you sure know how to make friends.


----------



## peterpl

of course that is real.


----------



## luxlex

Congrats on your first hublot. Have you tried attaching the USB to your pc/laptop? I wonder what would appear.


----------



## kevinbillr

It shows your watch identity from the warranty card. Then u can download the manual and sign up for hublonista  later on i will attach the photos


----------



## Gunnar_917

Watchbreath said:


> I just don't get it, buying first and asking second.


That's what I thought. Worse still I thought it was a fake


----------



## Richerson

Vlance said:


> While the movement looks identical to the real one, it just looks cheap overall, and poorly finished?


This I agree, the new unico movement is very underwhelming to look at even in the hand, considering watches can be brought for far less & have far nicer looking movements it doesn't make hublots worth the asking price. Look at the dial work, it's very complex and if it's your taste exquisitely executed & then to be let down by a boring none finished movement (sorry OP)


----------



## watchband

I dont know about the watch but the usb cable for sure fake lol


----------



## StufflerMike

Where are the promised pics if I may ask ?


----------



## Richerson

stuffler said:


> Where are the promised pics if I may ask ?


You make a good point.


----------



## J-H-M

stuffler said:


> Where are the promised pics if I may ask ?


Wonder if they still come. The pic on the wrist (first) post is a different watch than the one in the box. Different screws ons the bezel, the watch on the wrist has screws on the bezel with a grey heart and dark blackgrey edge, the one in the box has a grey heart with a light edge. Pics speak for itself.


----------



## TK-421

i think he may be trying to sell a fake watch here.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

J-H-M said:


> Wonder if they still come. The pic on the wrist (first) post is a different watch than the one in the box. Different screws ons the bezel, the watch on the wrist has screws on the bezel with a grey heart and dark blackgrey edge, the one in the box has a grey heart with a light edge. Pics speak for itself.


Interesting observation.
Is one type fake though? Or just different batches?


----------



## Richerson

both of those watchers are the same - its just the picture reflection


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Richerson said:


> both of those watchers are the same - its just the picture reflection


Thanks
That was my feeling too, but I wanted to understand if I was missing anything
Thanks for replying
Appreciated
adam


----------



## UnknownSekonda

To me it looks fake, only because the watch quality of finish looks terrible. Neverless that is a ugly watch by the way.

the question is... how much you pay for and where did you get it from?


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

UnknownSekonda said:


> To me it looks fake, only because the watch quality of finish looks terrible. Neverless that is a ugly watch by the way.
> 
> the question is... how much you pay for and where did you get it from?


I think, it is genuine, unless some one can point out what is incorrect.
I have a final test that would prove it categorically, termed (by me) the "litmus test" but I need the watch in front of me


----------



## OllieLee

Real or fake? Any help appreciated, and I will try get a few more photos up ASAP.


----------



## OllieLee

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> I think, it is genuine, unless some one can point out what is incorrect.
> I have a final test that would prove it categorically, termed (by me) the "litmus test" but I need the watch in front of me


^^^^


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Fake.
Dial is excellent
Back is wrong, here is correct back - note engraved (scribe) into back


Here are the genuine article.
Look closely at the baton beside the date compared to yours:


----------



## Gunnar_917

HOROLOGIST007 said:


>


I think I just threw up a little


----------



## Richerson

OllieLee said:


> View attachment 4109817
> View attachment 4109833
> View attachment 4109841
> 
> 
> Real or fake? Any help appreciated, and I will try get a few more photos up ASAP.


100% fake


----------



## gekos

Always happy when someone buy an authentic Hublot.


----------



## UnknownSekonda

That what I thought, Quality looks so bad just like i said at first post, what a piece of .....


----------



## mercurial_myst

J-H-M said:


> Wonder if they still come. The pic on the wrist (first) post is a different watch than the one in the box. Different screws ons the bezel, the watch on the wrist has screws on the bezel with a grey heart and dark blackgrey edge, the one in the box has a grey heart with a light edge. Pics speak for itself.


I second the notion that these are two different watches. One has red second marks, the other grey, though centre second hand still appears red, so unlikely due to reflection or saturation differences.


----------



## Younessayat

Hi guys i got gifted this HUBLOT please i dont know much about watches so please let me know what is it and is it authentic or not besides that i like it help is appreciated guys please help me


----------

